# How To Post Pictures on SM



## Lacie's Mom

If you are posting a picture in an original thread that you are starting, you are already in Advanced Mode. If you are posting a picture in a subsequent post in a thread, you must choose *Advanced Mode*.

1. Below the Submit Post button, you will find a section – *Attach Files*.
2. Click on the *Management Attachments* button.
3. You will have a pop-up screen.
4. In the pop-up screen, click on *Browse* and choose a picture from your computer.
5. If you want more than 1 picture, click on the next *Browse* and choose another picture.
6. Once you have chosen all the pictures you want to post, click the *Upload* button.
7. When the pictures have completed uploading, you will see the name of your uploaded file above the “*Attachment Key*” in the pop-up box (next to the *Upload* button).
8. If you picture is too large, you will get an error message at the top of the pop-up box telling you the size of your file and the size limit for posting.
9. Once you see that you files have uploaded, close the pop-up box. You should see the files that you uploaded listed under the *Manage Attachments* button.
10. When you hit *Submit*, your picture will appear at the bottom of your post.


----------



## Furbabies mom

*testing*

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=250538&stc=1&d=1507240463


----------



## Furbabies mom

Yay!!! I think that I figured out to post pictures without photobucket!!! 
That's my dining room that I used as a test picture!! 

Look out pictures of Dewey and Laurel will be coming !!


----------



## DooLittle

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=254833&stc=1&d=1520998844

Now that I can no longer use photobucket for my third party hosting I am trying out your photo loading instructions. Slightly more cumbersome, but believe I got her to work:cheer:

It looks like I may have a limit of say a dozen photos, so might need to be very picky on which ones are used. lol


----------



## ReichertCaleb

I am still not used to posting pictures of my dog, but after reading the article I understood it.


----------

